# 12-2 [Monster Hybrid/Striper On the Fly!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

I haven't posted in what seems like a year. I'm really not sure why, as I've still been fishing three to fives times a week. Anyways, I figured I'd write up a quick report for this trip, as I have never caught a hybrid anywhere near this size before. 

Mike & I hit the water last Saturday night with one thing in mind: bowing up the 9s on some bulls. We did nothing short of accomplish this mission. Mike tossed a gurgler the whole time, while I opted for a 6'' fluorescent green & hot pink streamer. Both produced several nice fish, although I eventually hooked a 40'' class fish that burned me up in some structure & stole a good bit of my flyline - great, always a nice thing to have happen. 

The highlight of the night was definitely a stud hybrid that smoked my streamer as we were switching spots. I thought it was a slot throughout the whole fight, but we both lit up with excitement as we got her close enough to the boat to get eyes on her. I genuinely thought it was a true striper at first, but after speaking with a few people who know (a lot) more than me, it seems as though it's a big hybrid. Either way, a very cool catch in my book!

After wearing out the nine weights, we decided to go look for a slot to throw in the Yeti, which took all of about twenty minutes.

It was a very fun night, minus the ticket we got for having our running lights off while pulling up to the ramp area. Whoops, lesson learned!

*Tally for the Evening:*

*Me:* 25.5'' 8 & a half pound hybrid, a few bulls, & a solid slot fish
*Mike:* A couple bulls 

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> pretty work; thanks for sharing.


You bet!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Nice job.


Thanks Joey.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Looks like a striper to me but not 100% sure.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Didn't have the broken lines you see on hybids but definitely had the body shape of a sunshine bass. Stripers are a lot more streamlined. That was a great report. Fishing as much as you do you should post some more for us shut ins.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish bud. Definitely a Hybrid. 

The broken line trait is not a ID mark to distinguish a Striper from a hybrid since both true Stripers and Hybrids can possess broken lines.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to see you posting again. I always enjoy your posts and your pics...

As you can see from this pic, the broken lines are clear.

The lines on your fish only curve just a bit and don't seem broken. Also, true stripers have always been a bit more on the slim side.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

BTW - OPINION - which provides the better fight - monster Striper or bull Red???

This pic shows a true Striper, I think. The lines are not broken.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Broken lines & non-broken lines...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Oops. My bad! These are the non-broken lines, I think...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

wrightackle said:


> Didn't have the broken lines you see on hybids but definitely had the body shape of a sunshine bass. Stripers are a lot more streamlined. That was a great report. Fishing as much as you do you should post some more for us shut ins.


And I AGREE. We should sneak over to his house and make small cuts in his fly line. Then he'd have to post the MONSTER got away and with no pics!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wrightackle said:


> Didn't have the broken lines you see on hybids but definitely had the body shape of a sunshine bass. Stripers are a lot more streamlined. That was a great report. Fishing as much as you do you should post some more for us shut ins.


After looking at a bunch of comparison photos, I felt like I was even more unsure of which species it was than before. Haha, it appears to have traits from both. & I may start posting again man, glad you enjoyed the report!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> BTW - OPINION - which provides the better fight - monster Striper or bull Red???
> 
> This pic shows a true Striper, I think. The lines are not broken.


Psh, way to show me up man! I may as well have not even posted mine... Hahaha. 

& I'll have to get back to you with an answer to your question after I catch a big striper, IF I ever do!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Nice fish bud. Definitely a Hybrid.
> 
> The broken line trait is not a ID mark to distinguish a Striper from a hybrid since both true Stripers and Hybrids can possess broken lines.


Thanks Chris, always appreciate your knowledge & input on species identification, that's why I went straight to you before posting! :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Psh, way to show me up man! I may as well have not even posted mine... Hahaha.
> 
> & I'll have to get back to you with an answer to your question after I catch a big striper, IF I ever do!


I don't believe anyone on this entire forum could SHOW YOU UP with fish or how to catch them...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I don't believe anyone on this entire forum could SHOW YOU UP with fish or how to catch them...


I know, I know. Donnie gave it a shot with that 25'' hybrid a few days ago, but my 25.5'' SMOKED his!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> I know, I know. Donnie gave it a shot with that 25'' hybrid a few days ago, but my 25.5'' SMOKED his!


So, does this mean that a STRIPER COMPETITION is on???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> So, does this mean that a STRIPER COMPETITION is on???


No, because we all know that a certain angler whose name rhymes with schmesert schmeagle would wipe the floor with all of the other contestants.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

C'mon... I've been fishing only twice this entire year. Heck, I can't remember how to fish. And the entire PFF knows that "U DA MAN" with trophy fish of ALL species...


----------

